# Calcium sand??



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys, 

My leo is currently on newspaper but when she is old enough what should I put her on. When I bought my leo i got a free bag of caci sand, but Ive heard some bad stuff about it, why should'nt I use it

Thanks


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

My thoughts is do what YOU want. There is a risk of impaction there, but only a slight risk imo. People have kept their leos on it for years and had no problems, some people have had problems. I personally wouldn't use calci sand as a substrate, but wouldn't preach for people not to.


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

I just need some advice on an alternative substrate because I really dont want there to be any risk of impaction


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I use Lino and Tiles for mine. Not the smooth ones though as the leos find it hard catching food.


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

impaction is a huge risk! and even if it isnt a huge risk why take it?? 
i have my adult leo on kitchen roll as it easy to clean and cheep. it also alows all the heat from the mat through. its important they get heat on ther tums so they can digest. the mat is attacted on the out side of my glass tank atm. i am considering moving him onto lino tiles as they are easy to wipe down. i will move the heat pad into the tank but under the tiles if i get them.

please stear clear of sand and fine substates. iv seen a poor beardie ge put down coz his idiot owner had him on fine wood chips and didnt want to pay for the vet care. 

best of luck

xx alice


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

Crown Prince Of Crime said:


> I just need some advice on an alternative substrate because I really dont want there to be any risk of impaction


the only substrate that you can be sure wont cause impaction is tiles, but they could still get impaction from the food they eat, as said its a personal choice, loads of people use play sand or calci sand with no problems at all :2thumb:


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok thanks people for the advice I will look into getting Lino tiles.


----------



## nixynoonoo (Jun 10, 2008)

I would suggest that there would be many worse things you could keep your gecko on than calci sand, I have never personally encountered any problems with it at work or known anyone that has had problems with it for their geckos, but I have heard tell of people having impaction problems, at any rate I think it's safer than normal sand. I would advise juveniles are kept on paper or paper towels which are much safer and more hygenic (and cheap!), I use paper as a safe bed for my geckos and snakes if I have any medical issues with them (mites ect). Adult geckos seem to be less at risk of impaction but (I think) good alternatives would include a slate tiled floor (to a wooden viv!) or slate stones with a little cali sand to hold them in place, minimising the chance of impaction opportunity, some people use reptile carpet or lino or but I have never tried any of these, apparently the reptile carpet can have loose threads occasionally, may be a bit rough and not sure how easy it is to clean and very smooth glossy lino aside from being an unnatural surface may be hard for a gecko to move on. Some stone-textured matt-type lino MAY be more suitable, plus sides, nothing to get caught on or swallow, easy to clean. (I've not tried this but it's been suggested to me before and would be interesting to see how suitable it is and if anyone sees any potential problems with this?)

Just a few ideas as R0NST3R said do what YOU think is right, and chose the substrate which balances minimal risk to your gecko whilst providing as natural an environment as possible. (obvious!) lol :2thumb:


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Just do the research, on here, and make your own mind up. There's enough info on here for you to make an informed decision. Good luck...


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

queenquack said:


> impaction is a huge risk! and even if it isnt a huge risk why take it??
> i have my adult leo on kitchen roll as it easy to clean and cheep. it also alows all the heat from the mat through. its important they get heat on ther tums so they can digest. the mat is attacted on the out side of my glass tank atm. i am considering moving him onto lino tiles as they are easy to wipe down. *i will move the heat pad into the tank but under the tiles if i get them.*
> 
> please stear clear of sand and fine substates. iv seen a poor beardie ge put down coz his idiot owner had him on fine wood chips and didnt want to pay for the vet care.
> ...


Sorry to hijack the thread but just had to sound a word of warning to the above. If you have a glass tank it could well crack if you do this due to heat stress. The recommendation is that you always stick a heatmat UNDER a glass tank and stand the tank on little feet to give some airflow under it. You could still use lino inside the tank tho.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

its personal preference OP dont let anyone pressure you into feeling you must not use sand as there are some exceptable sand subs now on the market that are safe.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Crown Prince Of Crime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My leo is currently on newspaper but when she is old enough what should I put her on. When I bought my leo i got a free bag of caci sand, but Ive heard some bad stuff about it, why should'nt I use it
> 
> Thanks


When I did keep Leos I used play sand without any problems. I would never recommend using calci sand. That's my opinion: victory:


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

What makes calci sand more dangerous than play sand

thanks for all your replies


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Calcium sand encourages the animal to eat it to obtain their calcium requirements.

In sufficient quantities, calcium can "denature" the stomach acid, rendering itself (and everything else in the gut) completely indigestible. This is what can cause impaction.

I personally won't use any sand-based substrate for any animal that *does not live on loose dunes sand* in the wild.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i keep mine on lino, and have had a lot of people comment on how natural it looks (especially if you manage to get hold of some stone effect). I originally had my 1st leo on calci-sand but removed it after reading up on impactation. Personally i'd rather not risk it but, as said its your own decision. The only thing i'd advise with lino is try and get it as thin as possible, the thicker stuff with extra backing can give off smelly fumes due to the resins & glues used. I got mine from a carpet shop for £10 for a massive peice that ended up lining 3 vivs twice over.


herea a pic to show you what it can look like...


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

swift wraith, your viv looks really good I would like something like that for my leo, how thin should it be if I want to continue using my heat mat underneath the tank


----------

